# Slovak (and other Slavic languages): päťsto eury? (euro, evro, etc.)



## jarabina

Zdravím,

včera som pozrela Panelák a som si istá, že som počula jeden z hercov povedať päť sto eur*y*. Nesludujem ten seriál veľmi, tak neviem ako sa volá ta postava, ale je to možné, že je východniar (jeho žena/partnerka určite je, ale on nemá taký silný prizvuk). Chcela by som sa spýtať, či to som počula správne a ak ano na zaklade čoho može byť tam *i* alebo *y* na konci? Logický sa mi zdá, že skôr ide o výslovnosť. Vyslovujú niektorí ľudia -ov tak, že to znie skôr ako y/i? Povedal to viackrát.

Ďakujem.


----------



## Azori

Slovo *euro* je stredného rodu a skloňuje sa podľa vzoru mesto (tvar "eury" je teda v spisovnej slovenčine nesprávny):

jednotné číslo

Nominatív - euro
Genitív - eura
Datív - euru
Akuzatív - euro
Lokál - eure
Inštrumentál - eurom

množné číslo

N. eurá
G. eur
D. eurám
A. eurá
L. eurách
I. eurami

Euro je slovo cudzieho pôvodu a pred rokom 2009 nebolo na Slovensku ani veľmi rozšírené, takže chyby v skloňovaní sa môžu vyskytnúť. Ja som zvykla hovoriť päť euro, desať euro a pod. (čo je samozrejme taktiež zle).


----------



## jarabina

Ďakujem Azori. Viem, že sú odchýlky od spisovnej slovenčiny. Napríklad vaš 5 euro som dosť často počula. A pre mňa má svoju logiku - ak považujeme euro za cudzie slovo, ktorý sa neskloňuje - aj keď nie je. Ale pokiaľ viem i alebo y nemá logiku.

Keby ste mali čas a záujem, pozerali by ste na toto http://panelak.joj.sk/panelak-epizody/2012-04-19-panelak-ix-.html? Ten pät sto eur? sa nachadza okolo 23.10. Len chcem vedieť, či som to dobre počula.

Ďakujem pekne.


----------



## Azori

Áno, aj ja tam počujem "eury" (alebo "euri"?). Správne by tam malo byť "päťsto eur". Naozaj neviem, prečo niektorí pridávajú na koniec to -y (či -i). Ja ten seriál nesledujem, ale zdá sa mi, že v tej scéne pán Skrúcaný hovorí s akýmsi "nárečovým" prízvukom, asi má jeho postava vyznievať v seriáli neformálne.


----------



## jarabina

Ďakujem za to. Najhoršia vec je ta neistota keď neviem, či správne počujem niečo alebo nie.


----------



## francisgranada

Dodal by som, že podľa mňa v niektorých seriáloch hovoria "eury" schválne, má to byť neformálne či skôr "slangové". Už som to počul aj "na ulici", nie len v telke. Zdá sa, že ten plurál sa stáva "módnym" ... 

Iná vec je akcent, ktorým hovoria herci v seriáloch toho typu: ten môže byť nárečový (taktiež schválne, resp. vedome, aby dialógy vyzneli realisticky).


----------



## vianie

Päťsto eury [pe-cto euri] je predsa čistý východniarsky tvar od päťsto eur, takisto ako päťsto libry od päťsto libier či päťsto doláry od päťsto dolárov. Čistý myslím ako pôvodný, lebo teraz (po zavedení eura) sa používa ako slangový prakticky na celom Slovensku. Pozoruhodné, že vy, ktorí ste na Slovensku, ste ho predtým ešte nikde nezačuli. 



> je to možné, že je východniar


Števo Skrúcaný, pôvodom Trenčan, hrá v tomto seriáli východniara.

Môžem doplniť, že dosť rozšírené je aj používanie tvaru evro / evrá (s vysloveným v).


----------



## Azori

vianie said:


> Päťsto eury [pe-cto euri] je predsa čistý východniarsky tvar od päťsto eur, takisto ako päťsto libry od päťsto libier či päťsto doláry od päťsto dolárov. Čistý myslím ako pôvodný, lebo teraz (po zavedení eura) sa používa ako slangový prakticky na celom Slovensku.


Môžete túto informáciu nejako podložiť?


----------



## francisgranada

Z mojej strany by som dodal, že neviem odkiaľ pochádza plurál "eury" (nevylučujem, že z východného Slovenska). Čiste z lingvistického hľadiska, pokiaľ hovoríme o východoslovenských nárečiach, tak by som si vedel predstaviť:

1. evro (mužského rodu)
V takom prípade by mohlo byť (foneticky): jeden evro, dva/dve evri, tri evri, pejc evri ...

2. evro (stredného rodu)
V takom prípade by mohlo byť (foneticky): jedno evro, dva/dve evra, tri evra, pejc evra ...

Ovšem to čo v praxi počujem (foneticky, aj v Košiciach) je: _jedno euro_, _dva/dve, tri, ... pecsto euri_.

P.S. Mn. č. od _dolár _je skôr _dolare _(ovšem neviem s istotou, či vo všetkých východosl. nárečiach ...)


----------



## laur&a

Azori said:


> N. eurá
> *G. eur*
> D. eurám
> A. eurá
> L. eurách
> I. eurami
> 
> 
> jarabina said:
> 
> 
> 
> ak považujeme euro za* cudzie slovo,* ktorý sa neskloňuje - aj keď nie je..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francisgranada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. evro* (mužského rodu)*
> V takom prípade by mohlo byť (foneticky): jeden evro, dva/dve evri, tri evri, pejc* evri ...*
> 2. evro *(stredného rodu)*
> V takom prípade by mohlo byť (foneticky): jedno evro, dva/dve evra, tri evra, pejc *evra ...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zdravìm,
> pardon my ignorance, isn't  5, 500  eura / eury anyway wrong? Both if it is considered neuter or masculine?
> Shouldn't it be, in any case, 5,500* eur*?
> Moreover, besides being  a *"cudzie slovo"* it is  *originally* indeclinable "neslonnè". These are two very good reason to say : 5, 500 euro. Isn't Azori right even if she thinks she is making a mistake?
Click to expand...


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao laur&ka. In my last post I was speaking about some East Slovakian dialects, where even after the numerals above 4 the nominative is used (instead of the genitive plural), that's why "5 evri".

The noun euro in standard Slovak is today considered a "zdomácnelé/kodifikované slovo" and not more "nesklonné" (though you can hear sometimes also e.g. "5, 100 ... euro"). The plural "eury" is, of course, an other phenomenon, maybe of dialectal origin.


----------



## laur&a

francisgranada said:


> The noun euro in standard Slovak is today considered a "zdomácnelé/kodifikované slovo" and not more "nesklonné" (though you can hear sometimes also e.g. "5, 100 ... euro"). The plural "eury" is, of course, an other phenomenon, maybe of dialectal origin.



Hi Francis, thanks for the precious link! (I'm glad to see you know Italian)
Maybe eury is vernacular, but  in Western Slovakia the use of "eura" is widespread.
The right form is anyway "eur"
The point I was making is:
Even if it is a "zdomacnele slovo" it is the import of an *indeclinable* cudzie slovo, so it should be indeclinable not because it was a foreign word , but because it is indeclinable in all Europe (as far as I know). Is it so in Hungarian?


----------



## francisgranada

laur&a said:


> ... Even if it is a "zdomacnele slovo" it is the import of an *indeclinable* cudzie slovo, so it should be indeclinable not because it was a foreign word , but because it is indeclinable in all Europe (as far as I know). Is it so in Hungarian?


Ciao! As far as I know not in all Europe, e.g. in Spanish we say dos, tres ... *euros*. The Hungarian (also Finnish and Turkish) is an _agglutinative _languague, so the criterion of indeclinability doesn't have too much sense. Simply, in Hungarian there are no indeclinable nouns. (Non voglio _qui _trattare i dettagli, visto che siamo sul forum slavo ...)


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Yes, now that we've mentioned some non-Slavic examples, it's best that we stick to Slovak (and, if relevant, other Slavic languages) in this thread. By the way, *evro* is declined in Slovenian, but it's a _*masculine*_ noun.


----------



## laur&a

francisgranada said:


> Ciao! As far as I know not in all Europe,


Ciao Francis, do you often hear 100 eur in Slovakia? What do they say (write)  in shops? "kosela: 50 eur"?


----------



## laur&a

TriglavNationalPark said:


> ..., *evro* is declined in Slovenian, but it's a _*masculine*_ noun.


 Hi TNP, and what is 500 euro?
 Is Slovenian more similar to Croatian than Slovak?
By the way, is it all right if I do not use diacritics in this subforum?, will you indulge me?


----------



## francisgranada

laur&a said:


> ...do you often hear 100 eur in Slovakia? What do they say (write)  in shops? "kosela: 50 eur"?


They write 49,99 € . But seriously, I think today the declined form is more common also in the spoken language, i.e. 2 eurá, 5 eur, 100 eur etc...


----------



## laur&a

Thanks, Francis. So only few people say 100 euro


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

laur&a said:


> Hi TNP, and what is 500 euro?
> Is Slovenian more similar to Croatian than Slovak?



"500 euros" is *500 evrov* in Slovenian. "Euro" is also masculine in Croatian, but "500 euros" would be *500 eura* in Croatian because of the different case endings in BCS.



laur&a said:


> By the way, is it all right if I do not use diacritics in this subforum?, will you indulge me?



Well, we would prefer that everyone uses diacritics here in order to help people learn Slavic languages properly. We realize that many _foreros_ don't have diacritics-equipped keyboards, but that's why we added a full set of diacritics to the formatting options on the "compose a message" page. We would rather have _foreros_ use diacritics incorrectly (and be corrected by others) than not use them at all. After all, we learn from our mistakes.


----------



## laur&a

thanks, TNP


----------



## Azori

laur&a said:


> Zdravìm,
> pardon my ignorance, isn't  5, 500  eura / eury anyway wrong? Both if it is considered neuter or masculine?
> Shouldn't it be, in any case, 5,500* eur*?


May I ask, did you understand francisgranada's post? Maybe I'm missing something here, but I must say I don't really understand why you asked these questions. Have a look at his post once again (note especially the parts in bold):


francisgranada said:


> Z mojej strany by som dodal, že neviem odkiaľ pochádza plurál "eury" (nevylučujem, že z východného Slovenska). Čiste z lingvistického hľadiska, *pokiaľ hovoríme o východoslovenských nárečiach, tak by som si vedel predstaviť:*
> 
> 1. evro (mužského rodu)
> V takom prípade *by mohlo byť* (foneticky): jeden evro, dva/dve evri, tri evri, pejc evri ...
> 
> 2. evro (stredného rodu)
> V takom prípade *by mohlo byť* (foneticky): jedno evro, dva/dve evra, tri evra, pejc evra ...
> 
> Ovšem to čo v praxi počujem (foneticky, aj v Košiciach) je: _jedno euro_, _dva/dve, tri, ... pecsto euri_.
> 
> P.S. Mn. č. od _dolár _je skôr _dolare _(ovšem neviem s istotou, či vo všetkých východosl. nárečiach ...)


By the way, in standard Slovak the word _euro_ is strictly neuter.


laur&a said:


> Isn't Azori right even if she thinks she is making a mistake?


What made you think my reply was wrong?


laur&a said:


> Maybe eury is vernacular, but  in Western Slovakia the use of "eura" is widespread.


_Eura_ in genitive plural widespread?


----------



## laur&a

Azori said:


> What made you think my reply was wrong?


THIS


Azori said:


> . Ja som zvykla hovoriť päť euro, desať euro a pod. (*čo je samozrejme taktiež zle*).


----------



## Azori

Thanks for the reply.


----------

